# Vaping on a MSC Cruise?



## E.T. (8/1/16)

Just a quick question, I am going on a MSC cruise in Feb and was wondering if any of the forum member recently went on one of the MSC cruises and what their stance is on vaping on board, and if it is even allowed?

I have e-mailed MSC and browsed their website, but it only refers to the smoking policy, however on the MSC international website it states that you may use electronic cigarettes in your cabin and/or in allocated smoking areas. 

It is going to be really K@k if i can not vape for 8 days.

Thank om


----------



## Silver (8/1/16)

Not sure if it was a MSC Cruise - but I do recall when @Rob Fisher went on a cruise - he vaped all over the place!

Or at least that's how it looked from the photos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/1/16)

E.T. said:


> Just a quick question, I am going on a MSC cruise in Feb and was wondering if any of the forum member recently went on one of the MSC cruises and what their stance is on vaping on board, and if it is even allowed?
> 
> I have e-mailed MSC and browsed their website, but it only refers to the smoking policy, however on the MSC international website it states that you may use electronic cigarettes in your cabin and/or in allocated smoking areas.
> 
> ...


when i usd to smoke, i smoked on the smoking deck and in my cabin.
if you read the sign in your cabin you will notice it says smoking is discouraged. it does not say smoking it NOT allowed. 
so for vaping you will be good.
also now that i vape, when i travel they always book me into a non smoking room, i vape like crazy in those rooms as the smoke detector dont detect anything.

so i would say that you are safe 

just pack a international plug adapter to charge your batteries 

have fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T. (8/1/16)

Thank you Silver and Peter for the replies, I am just going to try my luck and vape everywhere until someone complains.


----------



## Andre (8/1/16)

Just a word of caution. Some of the newer technology smoke detectors actually do trip if you feed it vapour. As one of our members found out in a hotel room to his consternation and that of the security personnel.
So, always blow down and away from smoke detectors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## WillieRoux (8/1/16)

They got signs on ship which indicates smoking and vaping...with the electronic sign...it's treated the same as smoking...


----------



## WillieRoux (8/1/16)

Come to think of it...we vaped in unmarked area's on the deck with no issues...if u stay clear of other people and u don't blow massive clouds u should be fine...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/16)

The official stance is only vaping allowed in the smoking section which is on the upper deck on the starboard side... however I took my REO's and vaped everywhere and of course never blew huge plumes everywhere and was mindful of the other guests and vaped accordingly. No one every gave me crap.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## E.T. (8/1/16)

Thanks for the info, i am more at ease now, i was worried that i would not be allowed to Vape when MSC failed to reply!


----------



## Ashley A (8/1/16)

Well, if they give you hassles, just mention that @Rob Fisher said you could and your problems will disappear.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Waine (8/1/16)

I vape in Spar while shopping with my Twisp Aero and not even my wife notices, I do it so carefully and only a little. Im sure there are many ways to vape discreetly while on board the ship. Good luck and enjoy your cruise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (8/1/16)

Lol, I sit and vape in the stores while my wife is busy fitting shoes "again", and the staff finds it quite funny. They love the flavors and clouds, so while mamma is shopping I am entertaining.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (8/1/16)

Thats one of my top 5 benefits of vaping: I can do it anywhere without raising an eyebrow. In my office, in the loo, in my lounge while watching TV (The family dont mind -- they didn't allow me to smoke cigarettes in the house, which I did not do anyway, out of respect.) in my car, in the airport loo, in the shopping malls -- anywhere, as long as one does it discreetly and not blow clouds towards people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Casper (10/1/16)

So many benefits to vaping!! I dig it more and more everyday!! OMG I wish I had a Reo! Lolol

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (10/1/16)

Thank you so so much for the post going on the same cruise in March I have no idea what set up to take with me. I am thinking maybe a Kayfun monster v2 and up the nic a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/1/16)

dr phil said:


> Thank you so so much for the post going on the same cruise in March I have no idea what set up to take with me. I am thinking maybe a Kayfun monster v2 and up the nic a bit.


Good idea, but I would take my favourite setup as well - just in case you get the perfect spot to vape it to your heart's content.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/16)

Andre said:


> Good idea, but I would take my favourite setup as well - just in case you get the perfect spot to vape it to your heart's content.



100% @Andre... you can go to the smoking section by the pool and blow clouds to your hearts content!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (11/1/16)

Vape in the cabin. Just blow down on the carpet.

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ezekiel (11/1/16)

dr phil said:


> Thank you so so much for the post going on the same cruise in March I have no idea what set up to take with me. I am thinking maybe a Kayfun monster v2 and up the nic a bit.



Great! I'm also going on an MSc cruise in March - maybe I'll spot your clouds! I'm going to be packing light though - two small mods (no DNA!  ) and a Goblin Mini and Crius.

On the other hand, I'm thinking of smuggling in some alcohol in larger e-juice bottles...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (11/1/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Great! I'm also going on an MSc cruise in March - maybe I'll spot your clouds! I'm going to be packing light though - two small mods (no DNA!  ) and a Goblin Mini and Crius.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm thinking of smuggling in some alcohol in larger e-juice bottles...


Just becareful how those clouds are blown. don't want anyone to mistake it for a distress signal

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (11/1/16)

Informative thread thanks , I'm off on one in April so please feedback on your experiences


----------



## E.T. (12/1/16)

Just a tip for everyone going on the MSC cruises, have a look at the pre-paid drinks packages as soon as possible, they have not increased the package costs since November 2015, and i think its due for a increase due to our wonderful economy.

If you buy the packages you will save money to spend on vape gear!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dr Phil (12/1/16)

Heheh told my lady to get on this asap thanks @E.T.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

